# Offset chamber to firebox Bell to Bell joining



## Cale Beecher (Jan 26, 2021)

So in the process of making a traditional offset out of a 120gal propane tank.   
I like the looks of the FatStacks 120 on their website. But before I start cutting away looking for insight. I want to join them together bell to bell (round to round) and not sure how to measure that to make them match up correctly. Any help is great. 
thanks!


----------



## mike243 (Jan 27, 2021)

I would decide how much of a opening i wanted then take a sheet of paper and tape to the end of the fire box and mark it, cut out then take and tape to the smoker cut and then trim as needed


----------



## Cale Beecher (Jan 27, 2021)

mike243 said:


> I would decide how much of a opening i wanted then take a sheet of paper and tape to the end of the fire box and mark it, cut out then take and tape to the smoker cut and then trim as needed



Great minds must think alike.   That was my plan!  Just figured I’d throw the question out to see what people had done.   Thanks!


----------



## kmmamm (Jan 27, 2021)

you will have much better luck shaping, cutting and tracing if you use  a large piece of stiff cardboard or 1/4” plywood to build the template.


----------



## Cale Beecher (Jan 27, 2021)

kmmamm said:


> you will have much better luck shaping, cutting and tracing if you use  a large piece of stiff cardboard or 1/4” plywood to build the template.


Wouldn’t that be difficult to shape around the bell of the tank if the template is stiff?   I’m wanting to keep them both round.


----------



## kmmamm (Jan 27, 2021)

Shaping the paper around the bell will work....provided both bell ends are the same dimensions and the paper can be aligned at the same points on both tanks.  Using a flat template allows me to form a single plane template of the hole which I find easier to orient on a dissimilar bell.  Doesn‘t really matter which method you chose, just be sure you start with an undersized cut that can be trimmed to fit.  Personally, I  have gotten away from mating bell ends...time consuming and I have not been able to measure any actual benefit in terms of draft and temperate control vs a flat end firebox.  I now use the bells to build  heavy duty fire pits and planters.


----------

